# Black nose holes?



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just found Lunar has very dark nose holes this morning! One allot darker than the other, is this just a bruise she has gotten from somewhere or could be be something else? I'm not having much luck with my fids and other pets at the moment! I may just be paranoid but I don't want any more things going wrong! 





Thank you!!


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

She might have caught it when she scratched her nose. Are you able to handle her and wipe it with a cotton bud, it may be dried blood?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like she's gotten some dirt or something else stuck in there. I'd try to clean them, like karendh suggested.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes my bird gets red or dark nares after preening - maybe he breathes in a little feather dust - but sometimes it seems weather related or it happens for no obvious reason. A wet sneeze can go with it when he's on my shoulder, as if he's a little congested. I don't get concerned unless it continues more than a day or two because then it could be an upper respiratory problem.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It could also be dye from a toy or colored food. I've seen parrots with green inside their nares from colored pellets. My 'tiel had yellow in her nares for a while from a heavily food dyed ladder.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I found on another forum that it can be caused by dry air ways. This is caused because of us having the heaters on all the time as its very cold here! We brought a humidifier and we are giving her regular showers and it seems to be helping allot! 
Appreciate the help! xxx


----------



## Adil Khan (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks like she's gotten some dirt or something else stuck in there. I'd try to clean them, like karendh suggested.
[/QUOTE]


leilyb1993 said:


> Just found Lunar has very dark nose holes this morning! One allot darker than the other, is this just a bruise she has gotten from somewhere or could be be something else? I'm not having much luck with my fids and other pets at the moment! I may just be paranoid but I don't want any more things going wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's a fungus infection Sometimes it hard them to take breath It mostly happens when nest box has not been cleaned And nothing to worry Clean it with warm water near nose use soft cotton cloth


----------

